# Doe due soon!



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

So technically she's not mine, but one of the does at work is far enough past a "safe" abortion date that we're just going to let her kid out. I'm guessing her due date is some time around the end of June to July. She was ultra sounded the beginning of April as definitely bred and far enough along that it only took a few seconds to confirm. We're hoping for a doeling, since she could be added to the teaser herd once she's old enough.

She is a small little thing, maybe about 90-100lb. I'm guessing she's a Boer/Savannah cross as she was bought as a pair along with a second pair of 3/4 Savannah crosses from the same lot (all sale barn purchases). She's also the wildest, most stubborn doe I've ever met. Even if you do catch her, she flops all over the ground like you're killing her once you try to lead her somewhere (I'll upload a video once I get a chance). She doesn't have a name yet, so I'm open to suggestions.

Will upload photos once I figure out how to grab them off the Photo bucket app.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hopefully she gives you a couple doelings AND she settles down for you


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Hopefully this works. This was from yesterday after her second ultrasound (the very well behaved girls on the fence were also getting ultrasounded to see if we could catch them at 30 days.). As the video states, this is just a behavioral issue, and frankly I find it cute. The vet watched her do it and she only does it on the halter (it's also why collars are a big no-no with her).

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9g8Xn480gs&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]http://


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: So cute! You are so patient with her! Made me smile  She's a doll.


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

She really made me laugh! I have one who just plants all four feet and pulls backward as hard as she can. Even though we're heading to the feed trough. They laying down and flopping her head around is much cuter.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I've had kids do that when I'm teaching them to lead. They soon learn that being dragged is NOT preferable.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She laid flat out in protest yesterday. I dropped the rope and went over to talk to the vet, came back and she hadn't budged. Eyes were closed and everything. I guess she got comfy...


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

These were the only good pics I could get. Most of the udder is left over from her last kidding, it still has a long way to go.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Just a couple shots from this morning. Udder looks to have grown a bit. Think an end of June date is accurate?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

She seems like such a sweet girl! That video is adorable! Love it!:lol:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She's a sweet girl...IF you maintain the mile wide radius she has decided is a "safe" distance before running like it's the Kentucky Derby. I can't wait to lock her in the kidding pen so I can spend some one on one time with her without her being able to escape and without 13 other goats shoving her around.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Funny just how stubborn she is! I would say that she looks to be on track to give you some time to work with her before those kids arrive


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Her udder seems to have grown visibly over the past few days and ligs are very mushy though you can still find them. So...maybe a little sooner than the end of June? Or could she still be on target? Needless to say she's in the kidding pen for the foreseeable future.


----------



## sugartown (Aug 1, 2013)

She is just to sweet


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I fixed the hole she was squeezing through to get back into the main pen (the kidding pen is just an extension). Unfortunately she doesn't believe me yet, and she got her ear tag caught in the fence. Fortunately it's nothing bad, she just gets to have her ear painted silver for the next few days (aluminum spray, given to me by my vet when my buck tore his horn shell from the skin). 

Ligs are still super squishy, but no changes in the udder. She did finally let me come up to her and touch her, at least after walking a couple laps around the pen...


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Pics from this afternoon. She started doing "the groan" when she lays down.

Also thought I'd share a picture of the doe bought with her (had to buy in pairs). Apparently her side of the waterer just isn't good enough.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Her udder is growing quickly compared to mine! Maybe it's just because I see her everyday but anyways good luck! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Is it just me or is it growing kinda quickly? I didn't see her at all yesterday and it looks like her teats are starting to wing out a bit. Ligs are still mooshy.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

It looks like the kids are starting to drop. When is her due date? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Any time she feels like it. She was bought as open and was ultra sounded as 45 days plus the next day. That was back in the beginning of April.

She's still fairly wide, but the right side has sunken in a bit. Udder feels like its firmer and she's started doing some serious groaning when she's laying down. I'm thinking a single, but hoping for twins. She really is tiny and I don't know what she was bred to.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I say within the next month you will have some kids. But I'm not an expert. You'll definitely know sooner or later, my doe kids twins a lot and looks about the size of yours. But if she was bred to a huge buck you could have just a huge baby. It wouldn't hurt to start giving her some raspberry leaves. It'll help her a lot giving birth, 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

A picture of Her Royal Witchiness after I had to cut the fence to get her unstuck, AFTER I chased the other 13 goats back into their pen since it's apparently test the hired help day.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

HRW got vaccinated this morning (Covexin 8). Nothing else happening here. I guess she heard "end of June" and decided that it sounded just perfect. Ligs are still really squishy.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I wish mine would decide to go at the end of June but I'm guessing it will be mid July. Her udder still has a way to go but everyday it's getting closer! Good luck! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Teats are starting to fill in some now. For a scrubby little cross doe, I like her udder. It's not great, but it looks better than 99% of the does out here.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

With that teat? :/


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

They're 2x2 with a small split. Yes, plenty of does in the teaser herd are WAY worse.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

It's not the worst I've seen but coming from dairy I HATE messy teats. One of the does I just got (trade) is 2x1; it's clean but she still has to go. I also have one with a teeny tiny spur - like a pimple - that I won't be keeping anything from.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Trust me, I understand completely. I'd love it if they were "clean", but she'll only be used as a recip at best, so the fact that it looks like it will hold up pretty decently is enough to make me overlook less than stellar teat structure. I doubt she has any dairy in her, so from a meat perspective, she's pretty nice. At least, I don't foresee her tripping over her own udder later on down the line.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep. I have a Boer/Togg who's saggier than that, and she got the dairy build! But my Boer/Sable got a dairy udder on a Boer body so I can't complain, and the first is the best mother I've ever owned. I understand that meat people only care about nursing, I just can't stand it.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'd care more if she were being considered as a breeder. As a recip however, all that has to be looked at is how well she nurses.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

There are some days where I'm pretty sure she's going backwards in progress...


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She lost her plug this morning!

Is it too much to hope that she'll hurry up and kid while it's still cool?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, it is  Happy kidding!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I had one wait WEEKS after losing the plug. Don't get too excited


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm already figuring she's going to count 30 days from today to see if she can drive me insane.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Belly is getting huge despite the fact that she hasn't eaten much hay. Vet thinks she still has several weeks left yet. No pics today, we were too busy tagging to move the herd off to pasture (she's staying home, of course).


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Minor changes today. She'll be by herself starting tomorrow.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

We hauled off the girls to pasture yesterday morning. Little Girl decided to trash the kidding pen in protest, so she got put in with the gomer buck to keep her happy. Udder is looking a hair rounder, so it seems we're on track for the end of June.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would not keep the buck with her. As she starts to kid and her hormones go crazy it will drive him crazy and he could kill her babies. 

I would put her in a pen with another doe but not a buck.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

It's only for the weekend so I can fix her pen and not worry about her breaking out in the middle of the AI school.

Besides, he's more wether than buck at this point. He's old and gomered to boot.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Ligs are almost completely gone, teats are starting to swell up and there's been more mucous discharge. Udder is still super soft and nowhere near full, though. These next few weeks are going to just drag on.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

What do you think, single or twins? I'm guessing single, in which case I'm glad I have a vet to help out as I do not see her passing a big kid by herself.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm going to lean towards a single. Here is my doe and I think she will either be having twins or a big single. Yours might carry low instead of wide like mine. You'll be surprised at what they can hide in there. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She's looking pretty hollow in the trailhead, but she's wider than ever. She did get a new buddy yesterday, a client dropped off a doe. Maybe it will convince her to kid before I can clear up a pen and get them separated.

Yes, she is playing with the bale of alfalfa. She had to rub every inch of herself over every inch of the bale.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My goats love rubbing on alfalfa too, it's like catnip to them  . 

I'm gonna guess she has twins, her belly looks to hang low more than wide. Yep, I'm saying twins for this doe...


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh I hope it's twins. She's dang near the size of a Nigerian doe, and it wouldn't surprise me a bit if she were bred to a gigantic boer, though I can always hope she was bred to a savannah (she was bought with other savannah cross does from the same place, so we're guessing she's a really tiny boer/savannah cross doe). If it's twins, though, they might not be so big.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

She's near the size of a Nigerian? Did you test for Coccidia. Sounds like she was stunted. I hope she wasn't bred to a huge boer. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

The doe she's pictured with is a little over a year old and is taller and wider than her. LG is smaller and thinner-boned, with more of a "dairy" look to her. I wouldn't put her a hair over 100lb and that's pregnant. It's likely she was stunted, but she's been maintaining weight and her health has been excellent, so hopefully the kid is small.

She was ultrasounded this afternoon, kid looks great, but their wasn't enough room in her uterus to pick out more than one heartbeat.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Still waiting, eh? She knows the code well.....


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She could easily have another 2-5 weeks left unless I did my math wrong.

I could not get a pic from the back side. She's gotten smart and makes sure she's always facing me.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's looking good!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Not a whole lot of change, but I did catch her just staring off into space a few times. She did get a new pen mate, the last one was a hermaphrodite and we couldn't wait as long as it would take to get the implants (apparently you can flush hermaphrodites).

One picture is from yesterday, the rest are from this morning.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Still looks like a beach ball. She's gotta pop soon...right?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Who knows, she might decide to hold them in forever! But I doubt it  . If you're extra special nice to her, maybe she'll pop them out for you...MAYBE


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I have been sweet talking my doe, giving her treats and scratching her back for her since she can't reach and I think it's making her want to keep them in longer.  she will give in sooner or later, try your best to be patient. :sly:

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sorely tempted to come out and paint her up like a beach ball at this point. If that's just one kid, he's gonna be huge.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Got feet done today. Ligs are harder and udder is still woefully empty. Another 4 weeks or so is my guess. At the very least she can't make it to August.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My doe looks the exact same! I'm thinking she will be going anytime from now to around July 10th or so. Maybe yours is due around the same time as her. Her sides are sunken in so the kids have dropped and will be getting into position. I doubt she will last till August. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I certainly hope so. She's been building that piddly little udder for dang near two months now.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

So has mine :banghead:

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Still absolutely zero changes, save for daily discharge and an ever so slightly bigger udder. At this rate I doubt she'll be ready even by the 10th.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The wait is torture.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Minor changes...slowly but surely we're getting there.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I just had to post this one. She'd better pop soon or it might just be a literal pop!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Any changes? :-D


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

That lady there is huge!! Good gracious! ! You're gonna walk away for 20 minutes and she'll drop some kids!
They always like to do that. They drive you crazy waiting then you're like," oh, nothing's happening! I'm done with this! Too much stress!!" 
Then you come back a while later for the big surprise you couldn't wait for.
Isn't that what they always do?




In the Crooked Pines Farm
Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Teats look to be filling out finally. Otherwise she's still fat. I don't know how much more sunken in her trailhead can get, but otherwise she looks like she still has several weeks.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She seems much happier now that we switched her to straight alfalfa hay. They ran out last night, so this is most definitely not a hay belly. Maybe twins? The doe in her pen is a standard sized doe, maybe a little shorter than average. Udder definitely looks a bit bigger.

She also moans and groans CONSTANTLY, especially when she's scratching her tail. Freakin' adorable.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Well SOMETHING is going on today...she refuses to eat, she's rubbing the walls, biting at her tail, stretching here and there and groaning periodically (every few minutes). No visible contractions, ligs are still there but way back from where they should be (weirdest thing ever), no discharge and udder is most definitely NOT full. I felt the kid roll over, so he's still doing alright. Poor girl is so miserable that when I started rubbing her belly she laid her head against my arm and pressed into it (this is the most unfriendly goat on the planet).

I don't think she's starting labor, but we might see something in the next few days.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

A couple of photos


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

A few more. I'll bet anything she waits another week or two after this...she just doesn't quite look ready.

No, that first photo isn't a contraction, it's just the tail end of one of her "rub the wall and groan like you're dying" moments.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Nothing happening now. Nibbling feed and pretty relaxed.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Mine is doing exactly what yours is.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She's right back to being a pig. A whole bale of alfalfa disappeared between her and her pen mate in 2 days.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Sat down and did some math today. The absolute latest date is July 29th, assuming she was first ultra sounded on day 30, which is highly improbable.

Sadly, she looks to be aiming for that exact date...


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I think she will kid before then,hopefully. She's looking close.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I certainly hope so. I have to keep looking back at last month's pics and try to remember that it is actually filling.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm in the sane situation. My doe has been filling since late April and she's made hardly any progress. She's half Nubian half pygmy so she should have a larger udder. Its not even tight yet.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't even know what LG is, I've just been calling her a mini Boer due to her size.

I'll bet you anything yours goes first, her udder is fuller.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Some minor changes this morning. Belly is smaller, vulva is poofier and udder is fuller. The vet looked at her yesterday and said that her udder sagging and tightening is her responding to the oxytocin and that she should go pretty soon. She's wagging her tail like mad. Only 10 days to my estimated due date and 20 to her latest possible date.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Is she a bit smaller? She got put out in the main pen to make room for client goats, so I'm hoping she holds out until after the 15th. Udder is droopy again.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her belly does look to have dropped.... I hope she decides to go when you want her to


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Ligs are disappearing! They're much softer than they were the other day and her tail is perpetually curled over (it usually stands pretty upright). I'm not sure if it's colostrum or just the teat plug but she had a small hunk of yellowish stuff hanging from one orifice. Her udder is still filling, but it looks close to ready fill-wise.

Maybe she'll kid on one of the 70 degree days instead of the 100 days immediately after...


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Girl! You're doe still ain't popped yet?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, I think you're the only one left with an unfinished waiting thread! Tell your girl to speed it along


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

She is cooking them babies to perfection!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't think she has any intention of speeding things up. She's still got a whole 2 weeks before she absolutely has to have them and 4 days until my estimated due date. She's still got plenty of time to drive me insane.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

She kidded this morning or last night some time. I'm not at work, so I'all update as soon as I know more.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking forward to pics


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Twin doe kids, one paint and one caped.


----------



## InTheCrookedPinesFarm (Mar 20, 2014)

Aww, the brown one is very pretty.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice! At least the wait was worthwhile


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

It most certainly was. It looks like she'll be put in the recip herd and her daughters will be raised as teasers.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awsome  I love the paint......


----------

